# infinity pool = πισίνα απεραντοσύνης, πισίνα υπερχείλισης



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

An infinity edge pool (also named negative edge, zero edge, "disappearing edge," or vanishing edge pool) is a swimming pool which produces a visual effect of water extending to the horizon, vanishing, or extending to "infinity". These style pools are often very expensive and require extensive architectural design.

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεταφραστεί. Το βρίσκω στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο ως infinity pool. Κάτι "πισίνες υπερχείλισης" δεν έχουν το ίδιο νόημα. Να κάνουμε μια απόπειρα;

Εδώ λέει "πισίνα απείρου", αλλά είναι το μοναδικό εύρημα - σε σελίδα που μιλάει για "ήρεμη υποχώρηση". Καταλάβατε, είναι μηχανική μετάφραση.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, σίγουρα δεν είναι υπερχείλισης; Γιατί από αυτά που βλέπω στο google αυτό καταλαβαίνω..


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Πισίνες υπερχείλισης λέγονται ακόμα και οι κοινές πισίνες που έχουν σύστημα υπερχείλισης στην άκρη - γιατί προφανώς δεν έχουν όλες.
Αυτή είναι πισίνα υπερχείλισης, αλλά καμιά σχέση με infinity.





Infinity pool είναι ειδική κατηγορία, πολύ ακριβή και πολύ πιο δύσκολη στην κατασκευή, για να δίνει ακριβώς αυτή την αίσθηση του απείρου.


----------



## cythere (Jul 13, 2008)

Πισίνα χωρίς χείλος, ίσως;

Ωραία φωτογραφία, Αλεξάνδρα, ό,τι πρέπει για μεταφραστές που εργάζονται κυριακάτικα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Λέω να μην αγοράσω φέτος infinity pool με τα κέρδη μου από τη μετάφραση - λόγω οικολογικών ανησυχιών και λειψυδρίας.


----------



## Elena (Jul 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Λέω να μην αγοράσω φέτος infinity pool με τα κέρδη μου από τη μετάφραση - λόγω οικολογικών ανησυχιών και λειψυδρίας.



Oι οικολογικές ανησυχίες δέρνουν όλο το σόι (κι εγώ τι φταίω;)):

http://www.pool.gr/yperxeilish.htm

(υπερχείλισης με πλευρικό κανάλι -ακολουθεί ο προαιρετικός καταρράκτης για τα κατάλληλα ηχητικά εφέ )


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Ακριβώς. Όλες αυτές είναι πισίνες υπερχείλισης, δηλαδή οι κοινές πισίνες που έχουν όλα τα ξενοδοχεία πλέον, και κάθε αξιοπρεπής νεόπλουτος στην Ελλάδα. 
Οι πισίνες infinity είναι άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## Elena (Jul 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς. Όλες αυτές είναι πισίνες υπερχείλισης, δηλαδή οι κοινές πισίνες που έχουν όλα τα ξενοδοχεία πλέον, και κάθε αξιοπρεπής νεόπλουτος στην Ελλάδα.
> Οι πισίνες infinity είναι άλλο πράγμα.



Aκριβώς... όχι. Δεν είδες το σύνδεσμο μέχρι τέλους. :)

ΠΛΕΥΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ 


Το πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τις πισίνες που ατενίζουν το πέλαγος. 

Όταν έχουμε την πισίνα μας λίγο πιο ψηλά από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας, *μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε πλευρικό κανάλι σε μορφή καταρράχτη προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας, έτσι ώστε το μάτι μας να βλέπει νερό πισίνας και νερό θάλασσας να γίνονται ένα, χωρίς καμία ενδιάμεση διακοπή της εικόνας*. Τότε υπάρχει η αίσθηση ότι έχει έρθει η θάλασσα δίπλα στο σπίτι μας. Είναι πραγματικά μια μαγική εικόνα για όσους μπορούν να το υλοποιήσουν. 

Πέρα από τον καταρράχτη μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε και πλευρικά κανάλια υπερχείλισης με επένδυση σχάρας σε περιπτώσεις που δεν επιτρέπει ο χώρος να γίνει περιμετρικό κανάλι. 

Mπορείς να παίξεις και με το «vanishing edge», «zero edge» κ.λπ.


 (Btw: Δεν το συζητώ. Με τόσες λίγες παραλίες, νησιά κ.λπ. στην Ελλάδα, μια infinity είναι απαραίτητη. )


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2008)

Το infinity pool έχει μια ποιητικότητα και ομορφιά, η οποία θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να κρατηθεί. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, θα πήγαινα προς λύσεις του τύπου: πισίνα του ορίζοντα. 

Απείρου, απεραντοσύνης, ατέλειωτη....


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Δεν είναι συνώνυμο το "πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης" με το infinity pool. Το πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης είναι η τεχνική λεπτομέρεια του έργου -- το οποίο κανάλι όταν έχει τη μορφή καταρράκτη προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας δίνει το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα του νερού που χάνεται στον ορίζοντα.

Συμφωνώ με τον Ambrose ότι η απόδοση που ψάχνω πρέπει να έχει την ποιητική χροιά του infinity.

Edit: Κι αυτός τις ονομάζει "πισίνες που ατενίζουν το πέλαγος", δηλαδή θέλει ποιητική απόδοση, όχι τεχνική.


----------



## Elena (Jul 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι συνώνυμο το "πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης" με το infinity pool. Το πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης είναι η τεχνική λεπτομέρεια του έργου -- το οποίο κανάλι όταν έχει τη μορφή καταρράκτη προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας δίνει το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα του νερού που χάνεται στον ορίζοντα.



Πλευρικό κανάλι υπερχείλισης με κατάρράκτη -είναι η τεχνική (κατανοητή) απόδοση, συμφωνούμε.


Όπως εδώ:
http://www.idanikospiti.gr/catalogue.asp?catid=10148&subid=2&tag=7438&pubid=392556 (στο προηγούμενο και σε πολλούς άλλους συνδέσμους)


Δεν βλέπω κάτι το τρελά ποιητικό στο «infinity» -είναι κι υποκειμενικά αυτά, αλλά το «άπειρο» έχει περάσει και στη μηχανική, αλλά πουθενά αλλού (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι εσύ δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις :))...



_Η SPA/το γυμνάσιο
Ευρύ φάσμα της ταϊλανδικών μυϊκών θεραπείας/της περισυλλογής
*Πισίνα απείρου*
Περιοχές διατάξεων θέσεων/δωμάτια χαλάρωσης
Ταϊλανδικό εστιατόριο/υγιείς επιλογές café
εικοσιτετράωρος εδρεύων αρχιμάγειρας_
http://www.realtyna.com/dubai_real_estate/en_el/jasmine-garden.html

και

http://www.riviera-home-finders.com...-views-from-this-3-bedroom-villa-Antibes-1470

http://www.hotelthailandbooking.com/ylang/el/Veranda-Resort-Spa-Cha-am-25675.html (κ.λπ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό είπα. Ότι οι μόνες αναφορές σε "πισίνα απείρου" στο Διαδίκτυο, προέρχονται από μηχανική μετάφραση. Είναι ο ίδιος σύνδεσμος από το Ντουμπάι που μιλάει για "ήρεμη υποχώρηση".

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, επειδή δεν μεταφράζω τεχνικό κείμενο, αλλά είναι υπότιτλος που περιγράφει χλιδάτη ζωή, προφανώς είναι προτιμότερο το "άπειρο" και οι "ορίζοντες" και η "πισίνα που ατενίζει τη θάλασσα".


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2008)

Το «φαινομενικά απέραντη πισίνα» λύνει το πρόβλημα (των πισινών);


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Ίσως πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε κατασκευαστές, εμπόρους και χρήστες πισινών.


----------



## Inertia (Jul 14, 2008)

Τρία ξενοδοχεία συνιστούν "πισίνα με ορίζοντα τη θάλασσα"

Αυτοί... ξέρουν;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Αν μας παίρνει να λεξιπλάσουμε, μπορούμε να πούμε *ατενής πισίνα* (που, τουλάχιστον σ' εμένα, φαίνεται επαρκώς διαυγές νοηματικά, παρά τη λογική/λεκτική ακροβασία — καθότι η επιφάνεια του νερού της πισίνας είναι φαινομενικά ατενής, όχι η ίδια η πισίνα);

*ατενής -ής -ές *[atenís] E10 *:* (λόγ.) που είναι στραμμένος ευθεία μπροστά και μακριά


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Λέω να μην αγοράσω φέτος infinity pool με τα κέρδη μου από τη μετάφραση


Μη σκας. Εμείς οι μεταφραστές βολευόμαστε και με *pc*να.
(Ναι, ξέρω, άργησα δέκα μήνες...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2010)

Ανάσταση νήματος για να παραθέσω την τεχνική ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούν οι ειδικοί: πισίνα πλευρικής υπερχείλισης. 
Μου φαίνεται πως οι Έλληνες τεχνικοί επιστήμονες είναι λίγο πεζοί. Γιατί οι άλλοι μιλάνε για άπειρο και οι Έλληνες μιλάνε για υπερχειλίσεις;


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2010)

Μια σειρά από επιλογές. Η πρώτη πιο κατανοητή από μη ειδικούς:

πισίνα απεριόριστης /ανεμπόδιστης /ακώλυτης θέας

η δεύτερη πιο κοντά στην ορολογία:

πισίνα αμβλυνόμενου (ή φθίνοντος ή εξαλειφόμενου) ορίου (ή περιγράμματος)

Ο ζωγράφος, όταν θέλει να δημιουργήσει οφθαλμαπάτη, ότι η θάλασσα συγχέεται με τον ουρανό, ότι δεν υπάρχει γραμμή του ορίζοντα, "εξαλείφει το όριο ή το περίγραμμα".


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

Μια παραλλαγή του Αμβρόσιου: Πισίνα ενατένισης ορίζοντα ή πισίνα αντίκρυ στον ορίζοντα/πέλαγος

Αλλιώς, του πελάου και τ' ουρανού... Ή και πισίνα χασίματος, λέμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2010)

Και η ψηλότερ*α* στον κόσμο από δαύτες τις πισίνες:







Από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

Οι πισίνες απείρου έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί. Αριθμούν πια τις 15 :) (Ζμπρωξ)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

Και η επίσημη πρόταση: _πισίνα χωρίς εμφανή όρια_.


----------



## Irini (Jan 6, 2011)

Προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα κάποια από τις προηγούμενες προτάσεις (μην ρωτήσετε ποια γιατί αλλάζω γνώμη κάθε λίγο  ) αλλά μια άλλη παραλλαγή του "infinity pool" θα μπορούσε να είναι το "αέναη πισίνα". Ή καλύτερα "ατέρμονη πισίνα".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2019)

Δύσκολα πάντως ανακόπτεται πλέον η εδραίωση του υπερώνυμου «πισίνα υπερχείλισης»: https://www.reader.gr/news/diethni/...-stin-koryfi-oyranoxysti-kovei-tin-anasa-pics


----------

